# CFLRS food request?



## Messerschmitt (16 Jan 2013)

Is it possible to make "special" food requests? Such as low/nill sodium?

Been there for 2 weeks and I have a feeling you will be leaving with 180 BP after the 3.5 months of training :/

Since I have a feeling this will be out of discussion, what do people recommending staying away from and getting instead to minimize sodium intake


----------



## Cansky (16 Jan 2013)

According to the food service manual (unable to provide link at this time). The answer is NO.  That is due tot he fact that cooks in the CF are no longer trained as  in regards to special diet.  Even religious needs like kosher diets which they can provide can be refused if the CO deems it a hardship on the kitchen staff.


----------



## Pandora114 (16 Jan 2013)

Only time a "Special" diet is in a way "honoured" is anaphalactic food allergies with a medical chit.

My husband is anaphalactic to seafood.  All they have to do is make sure they don't cross contaminate and offer him a PB Sammich.  It's a seafood free alternative.


----------



## Sunnyns (16 Jan 2013)

There are a lot of choices here, stop by the salad bar.  I love it.  If you want to eat unhealthy ofcourse you can do that there.  But it is way to easy to have a proper diet while your here.  I have salad at lunch and dinner, lot of fruit in the morning and lunch.


----------



## SentryMAn (16 Jan 2013)

When you hit Farhnam(sp?) and have some IMP's check out the sodium content of those, it will make you dream of the Mega's massive amount of alternatives.

I found the food at the Mega to be great, lots of options for all different diets(like salads, and soups) considering the amount of people they serve....3 times a day.

The amount of sweating and running around I did on Basic the extra sodium wasn't an issue, my body really need the extra calories and vitamins provided by the selection of foods.

It's all about choice.

Salad is a great alternative to ingesting high amounts of sodium.


----------

